# Diarrhea from salmon oil



## Cassie's Mom (Jul 25, 2010)

Has anyone else had a problem with diarrhea from salmon oil. I read on another thread that it was a good supplement for allergies. It really does help with the itching, however, Cassie gets diarrhea. I cut the dosage to half the recommended, but even that seems to cause a problem. I am using Pure Salmon Oil purchased from Only Natural Pet. Would a different brand help?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry, I don't have an answer to your question but I did want to say what a cutie Cassie is, Darlene. I'd love to see more pictures of her. How old is she - she looks so tiny!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Cassie's Mom said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with diarrhea from salmon oil. I read on another thread that it was a good supplement for allergies. It really does help with the itching, however, Cassie gets diarrhea. I cut the dosage to half the recommended, but even that seems to cause a problem. I am using Pure Salmon Oil purchased from Only Natural Pet. Would a different brand help?


 I use a brand called Lipiderm it just says that it is fish oil. I got it at a farm supply store. The dose varied because it said 1 to 15 lbs to give 1/2 tsp I think I just gave 1/4 tsp and Maddie has never had diarrhea from it. I started giving Zoey some too and she is also fine with it. I have given up measuring because 1/4 is hardly any so I just add a little over the food.
I started useing it because Maddie had really dry skin.She is so much better I think the fish oil has really helped. Or she had a seasonal allergy who knows


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I forgot to add that our vet said when Maddie was about 6lbs that we could give her salmon caplets that people take and just give 1/2. I never did try that .


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Jul 25, 2010)

I think she is very cute too, however, being the Mom I am very partial!! Cassie is just one year old and is full grown at 9 lbs. This is the first dog I have owned. I bought her for my retirement. I am so glad that I chose this breed because she is definitely a wonderful companion. I have been struggling with her allergies in the respect that I would love to take care of them naturally instead of having to resort to prednisone.


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Jul 25, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I forgot to add that our vet said when Maddie was about 6lbs that we could give her salmon caplets that people take and just give 1/2. I never did try that .


Maybe I am just using a salmon oil that is too strong for her. The one I am using is 100% Pure Salmon Oil. The recommended dose for her weight is 1/2 tsp. I decreased to 1/4 tsp. and still had problems, so now I am giving 1/8 tsp.


----------

